# Monitor says "Out Of Range"



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi! 

So anyway I have been looking all over the internet for a solution but could not find one, my issue here is that my 17" LCD monitor says out of range when i try using my new computer on it. I can use the computer fine with no issues on my 38" TV, I can also use my old HP compaq computer on the monitor, no issues. So im guessing it's something to do with my new computer. 

I can run the computer in safe mode and have tried changing the resolution to 
everything and still says "Out of range" on my old HP Compaq computer the resolution is at 1024 x 768 and refresh rate is 60 hz, but won't run at these settings on my new computer. 

I've updated the my display card drives also. 

My system specs are: 

AMD fx - 4100 Quad core 4.00 Ghz 
8.00 GB ram 
64 bit windows 7 
Geforce 550 ti 

Any ideas? Don't know what else to do. 

Thanks.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi liam56514,

What is the brand/model of your 17-inch monitor?


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

I think it's a HP PAVILION, the model number is mw19h-aaad

I think it's actually 19" or 17" not sure sorry.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into safe mode and set it at the recommended default in the nvidia software


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

In nvidia control panel?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes look in the control panel for nvidia


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't get into Nvidia control panel in safe mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the desktop

choose personalization then display

set it to a lower resolution then in normal boot go into nvidia control panel


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

Still says out of range when i try to boot in normal once i lower the resolution.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what resolution have you set it at

you have installed the nvidia drivers


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

800 x 600 the lowest it goes.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have installed the nvidia drivers

what power supply

brand
model
wattage


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

The power supply is a 650W ATX Power supply

By Brand and model i am guessing you mean the power supply?

It's made by techsolo
and the model is STP-650


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need a 80+ quality 650w psu in it


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

dai said:


> you need a 80+ quality 650w psu in it


Sorry I am not the best with computers, what do you mean by 80+ quality?

I got it working after installing a windows 7 update, once i restarted my computer it says out of range again...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will see them listed like this as 80+

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

try a windows restore point when all was running ok

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's never been running ok since i first got the computer, i am guessing it won't be the power supply since i got it working until i restarted my computer. 

I think I've found the problem. Once i uninstalled the display adapter on device manager it worked, once it re installed and i restarted the computer, out of range again. Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a suitable psu to try in it


----------



## liam56514 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know it has been 3 months but I managed to buy a £70 PSU the ZS Series 650w 80 plus and it still does not work, any more ideas?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

liam56514 said:


> I know it has been 3 months but I managed to buy a £70 PSU the ZS Series 650w 80 plus and it still does not work, any more ideas?


For my part, no technical solution but as a practical solution/elimination, do you know someone where you could set up the monitor on their system or failing that, contact HP Support and explain your problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## deebs (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm currently trying to find out some info about this monitor and it's native res and refresh rate and I stumbled across this.

Pretty bad advice you guys have here. Upgrade the PSU? Safemode? Hoping someone who knows what they're doing replies with some actual info.


----------

